

Canadarm: a JavaScript logger that works for you - garrypolley
https://github.com/cerner/canadarm
A blog post with more details can be seen here:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;engineering.cerner.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;javascript-logging-we-can-do-better&#x2F;
======
garrypolley
You can see a blog post in more detail here:

[http://engineering.cerner.com/blog/javascript-logging-we-
can...](http://engineering.cerner.com/blog/javascript-logging-we-can-do-
better/)

